# getting ferrets soon



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

just won BN ferret cage, 20kg james wellbeloved, litter tray etc on ebay  x


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

how many are you getting?

make sure they have plenty of toys and things to do when they're not able to be out playing in a safe room.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

erm 2 or 3 i think, do they play with toys same as cat toys? x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Love ferrets they are so full of fun and energy. Do you realise you have to watch if you have a cold i think there the only animal along with the guinea pig that can catch a human cold virus. Good luck with the ferrets,


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

ferrets will play with anything. if you get jills(girls) you should get them spayed because they can get very ill if they're not mated when they come into season.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Hope you have plenty of dog brushes ready..... They need it. Loevely dogs though. My mum in laws use to play dead when you pretented to shot him with your fingers.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

in the ferrets litter tray can i use cat litter or should i buy the litter specially for ferrets/rabbits etc


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

Oooohh sound great i hope you have a lot of fun with them.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Cat litter is normally fine.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

ok thanks x


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

You will find a host of info and friendly advice on Ferretsforum.co.uk


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

cheers x x x x


----------

